# Which smart phone?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I feel like a bit of a traitor seeing as I persuaded Jan to purchase an iPhone but I am thinking I am finally going to have to make the leap to a better smartphone myself but I just cannot justify the cost of a new or newish iPhone. Ive had a 4s for donkeys years and its been superb but I have found on this trip its getting to the stage where its unusable. Battery is clearly knackered, screen to small for my ever weakening eyesight but also it now struggles with modern websites and forums. I never wanted a big phone but I think I am going to have to have one and I think due to cost its going to have to be Android which I know next to nothing about.

Main requirements are:

Superb battery life and ability to charge quickly from USB in the van
Good email app (I see you can download Outlook for Android but no idea if its any good)
Torch that stays on for reading with
Music (headphone socket)
Wifi and 4g

Thats about it really, not fussed about apps although Google Translate is useful.

Reading up I found that some of the basic Motorola phones have a 5000mha battery that lasts ages and is also quick charge. I came across these two which are cheap as chips.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motorola...349990&hash=item521bc18731:g:9gEAAOSw94NcyFgR

https://tinyurl.com/yxb2wsgw

It would be nice to have a Motorola as my very first mobile in 89/90 was the first snazzy Motorola flip phone which was an unbelievable £3000! (not that I paid for it of course)

What I Cant understand is why they are so cheap compared to Apple. Whats the catch? I dont want anything expensive if for no other reason than I will lose it or more likely break it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just to let you know I have seen it, Traitor >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Computer Active magazine is always banging on about the Motorola Moto G at about £220. It's been their most recommended phone for some time now.
Personally I don't see any reason to pay over £100 and apart from the Mail App failing on my old HTC, I am very happy with the new one priced £90 delivered.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well the E5 plus in the second link ticks a lot of boxes, the Play version I linked to only has half the battery capacity apparently. That e5 plus is on offer at £110 in Amazon but can I feck find how to get one delivered to the Bridlington Branch. It has a massive 5000mha battery but its also massive itself. How the hell do you put it in your pocket?


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a Galaxy S7, find it does all I need and battery life is OK, the main thing it is not too large and easily fits in my pocket although I use a leather case with a belt clip.
I have just bought one for Karen as her old phone was playing up https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283461621037 she likes it which is saying something.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> I feel like a bit of a traitor seeing as I persuaded Jan to purchase an iPhone but I am thinking I am finally going to have to make the leap to a better smartphone myself but I just cannot justify the cost of a new or newish iPhone. Ive had a 4s for donkeys years and its been superb but I have found on this trip its getting to the stage where its unusable. Battery is clearly knackered, screen to small for my ever weakening eyesight but also it now struggles with modern websites and forums. I never wanted a big phone but I think I am going to have to have one and I think due to cost its going to have to be Android which I know next to nothing about.
> 
> Main requirements are:
> 
> ...


You should know the answer to that Baz being an IT "expert".
Remember the compact cassette, there where lots of alternatives but Philips decided to give theirs free to the world so it became the dominant system, the same goes for the DVD, MP3 system, Android and not forgetting Linux which is the most dominant software used that powers routers, servers, microwaves, switches, fridges even my electric bike conversion.
The reason that Apple are so expensive is because people are willing to pay for the name, that is why Android phones are the dominant ones as they do the same job and are value for money which the majority of people look for.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Virtually had nothing to do with Android apart from setting up about 15 tablets last summer for an educational client. I just plugged them in, made sure they worked and passed them on. Everyone I work with has Apple. The Motorola E5 sounds ok if for no other reason than the massive battery but I suspect it will also take an age to charge!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> Virtually had nothing to do with Android apart from setting up about 15 tablets last summer for an educational client. I just plugged them in, made sure they worked and passed them on. Everyone I work with has Apple. The Motorola E5 sounds ok if for no other reason than the massive battery but I suspect it will also take an age to charge!


I have used Apple PC's in the past but found them very restricted, I preferred windows of which I can have influence over rather than be constrained to someone elses idea of what I should have, as you can guess I don't like to be told what to do but like to take an independent course, If you like to be safe and led by the nose then there is no problem with being an Apple fan.
I prefer Android because I can choose what I want to do with it without any external interface, it empowers me, bit like my thoughts on Brexit


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I recently upgraded my iPhone 7 to iPhone XR - still does the same job but a bit quicker, a bit larger, and a better battery life plus Face ID which I actually like. I am so enmeshed into iOS that I didn't see any need to go with Android

Baz - if you go to an Apple shop, you can trade your old iPhone in for a new one on a 0% interest deal which frankly is an excellent deal as is any 0% credit deal. however, the bank behind the deal - Barclays - turned down my loan application as I have no credit or loans so they don't like people like me. so I bought the XR outright on a good trade in on the 7.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> I recently upgraded my iPhone 7 to iPhone XR - still does the same job but a bit quicker, a bit larger, and a better battery life plus Face ID which I actually like. I am so enmeshed into iOS that I didn't see any need to go with Android
> 
> Baz - if you go to an Apple shop, you can trade your old iPhone in for a new one on a 0% interest deal which frankly is an excellent deal as is any 0% credit deal. however, the bank behind the deal - Barclays - turned down my loan application as I have no credit or loans so they don't like people like me. so I bought the XR outright on a good trade in on the 7.


What are they? £800 or thereabouts? I wouldn't dare take it out. I Wouldnt be fussed about a loan but I would probably have the same problem as you. Ive only ever had one debt which was a mortgage I paid off about 14 years ago.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
I have a Motorola G6 which I am happy with. It cost me £180 from Argos SIM free but is now on offer for £139. Has turbo charge and reasonable screen.
The play version is rather cut down on features. The G5 may still be available which was a good buy last year.

Motorola are rebadged Lenovo products nowadays!

Steve


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I recently bought a SIM Free Honor 8X 6.5 Inch 64GB 20MP Dual Sim Mobile Phone from the Argos store on ebay (£160). It's a manufacturer refurb with a year's warranty from argos.

I would say that battery size isn't everything. This has a slightly smaller battery than my previous xiaomi but whatever software/hardware it has, the battery is very much better.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Re the battery I guess whatever comes out has to go back in again. I also suspect turbo or fast chargers only work on 240v using the plug in 240v usb charger. I would be charging in the van either of a laptop usb or into a usb 12v socket. If it takes all day to charge or overnight it kind of defeats the object of having a long battery life. Maybe Im being too anal about battery life.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As Jean points out battery life is very dependant on apps running in the background. Those location seeking apps are sucking out the power all the time. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> If it takes all day to charge or overnight it kind of defeats the object of having a long battery life. Maybe Im being too anal about battery life.


What's the problem if it takes overnight to charge?

You could always get one of those external battery chargers - very useful. I'd a lightweight one I'd carry 'just in case' but haven't needed to with the new phone.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> What's the problem if it takes overnight to charge?
> 
> You could always get one of those external battery chargers - very useful. I'd a lightweight one I'd carry 'just in case' but haven't needed to with the new phone.


Well none really apart from the fact I never leave anything electrical unattended in the van or on all night while asleep which is probably a a bit daft really. My little 4s charges up off the laptop or 12v charger in the van in no time at all but then its tiny and Im charging it several times a day now.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

barryd said:


> Well none really apart from the fact I never leave anything electrical unattended in the van or on all night while asleep which is probably a a bit daft really. My little 4s charges up off the laptop or 12v charger in the van in no time at all but then its tiny and Im charging it several times a day now.


Why don't you replace the battery Barry? Only a fifteen minute job.






You can buy the battery with the tool kit for around £15.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

This is where I bought mine from.

https://eustore.ifixit.com/en/Parts...y.html?listtype=search&searchparam=4s Battery

A first class service.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I suspect battery replacement involves use of a screwdriver. Bazza's phone would end up covered in gaffer tape and velcro.:laughing8:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Following this with interest. We must, one day, get a smart phone! I love my Samsung laptop because I can touch type and my Apple ipad takes so much longer to type a message. The ipad was Chris's idea because he believed the hype that they are more user friendly for people who do not use computers. Now we are told that an iphone would link to our ipad and "share" everything. As I don't use the ipad unless we are away then it might be the wrong way to go?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tuggers is right. It will end up stuck together with gaffer tape and Velcro if it doesnt end up in the bin. Actually Ive turned off wifi and bluetooth which oddly keeps turning itself on and the battery life is noticeably better. I only paid twenty quid for this one off Ebay when I finally smashed my last one a couple of years ago. Thats kind of why I stuck with them. However its just too small now and the only site I Can just about use on it is Fruitcakes and thats not healthy! I could give it to Mrs D I suppose but she likes here Nokia from the olden days which so far in over a week away has not needed charging.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

patp said:


> Following this with interest. We must, one day, get a smart phone! I love my Samsung laptop because I can touch type and my Apple ipad takes so much longer to type a message. The ipad was Chris's idea because he believed the hype that they are more user friendly for people who do not use computers. Now we are told that an iphone would link to our ipad and "share" everything. As I don't use the ipad unless we are away then it might be the wrong way to go?


If you are keen to carry on using your Samsung laptop and are thinking about a smartphone then a Samsung phone may be an alternative as Samsung has something called Samsung Flow that shares everything between connected devices. I've not used it so can't comment on how good it is.

https://www.samsung.com/us/support/answer/ANS00048749/


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Peter, that is very interesting ! 

This Samsung is very old and runs on Windows 7 so I will have to get a new one at some stage. Will bear your information in mind when choosing which way to go.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been a Samsung user for years, My now o-l-d TAB2 tablet is still going strong. As well as the couple of 'minis' I've had (phones not cars) I have bought Galaxy Note 4 which is still going strong 5 or more years down the track and my latest Note 8 which I bought last year just as it was being superseded by the newer offering. Great features, reliability, 1 and 1/2 hours to charge. Nothing to complain about.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> I've been a Samsung user for years, My now o-l-d TAB2 tablet is still going strong. As well as the couple of 'minis' I've had (phones not cars) I have bought Galaxy Note 4 which is still going strong 5 or more years down the track and my latest Note 8 which I bought last year just as it was being superseded by the newer offering. Great features, reliability, 1 and 1/2 hours to charge. Nothing to complain about.


Are they not iPhone money though? Too risky, ill break it.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Having moved away from Apple and then being disappointed with a Samsung I now have a Xiaomi

Excellent features including dual sim.

It's on a 3 contract at £20 something a month....

http://www.three.co.uk/xiaomi/mi-8?memory=64&colour=Blue


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Almost everyone I know that has moved from iPhones to other smart phones have been disappointed and eventually switched back


In terms of finance, Barclays are the underwriters but paypal were also offering a good credit deal (not 0%) on Apple products not so long ago


I recently upgraded from an iPhone 6 to an iPhone X because I was having issues with stability, battery, slowness etc but I'd had that phone for about 5 years, if my iPhone X lasts 5 years then it'll have cost me around £15 a month or £3.50 a week - think of all the pies you could eat for £3.50 but have nothing useful to show for it


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> Almost everyone I know that has moved from iPhones to other smart phones have been disappointed and eventually switched back
> 
> In terms of finance, Barclays are the underwriters but paypal were also offering a good credit deal (not 0%) on Apple products not so long ago
> 
> I recently upgraded from an iPhone 6 to an iPhone X because I was having issues with stability, battery, slowness etc but I'd had that phone for about 5 years, if my iPhone X lasts 5 years then it'll have cost me around £15 a month or £3.50 a week - think of all the pies you could eat for £3.50 but have nothing useful to show for it


your just not listening Tutts!!! Ill knacker it! I could just buy a cheap iPhone six or summat I guess but I just wondered if a new £110 Motorola might be a better option as it has great battery life and can be used almost like a tablet in the van. Im sick of charging stuff all the time. My laptop is great but Mrs D's Dell is on its third battery and its power hungry. I thought a six or seven inch phone that lasts two days on a single charge might be a good all rounder as a phone and for browsing etc and just use the laptops when needed.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I've got a Galaxy Note 3 that I will donate free if you pay the postage costs.
It's in good condition, I think I've even got a spare battery for it.
It's unlocked , so any sim will do and might just give you an insight into Android, albeit one of the older versions, even comes with notepad and pen (integrated).
Let me know on here or PM me.

.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

barryd said:


> your just not listening Tutts!!! Ill knacker it! I could just buy a cheap iPhone six or summat I guess but I just wondered if a new £110 Motorola might be a better option as it has great battery life and can be used almost like a tablet in the van. Im sick of charging stuff all the time. My laptop is great but Mrs D's Dell is on its third battery and its power hungry. I thought a six or seven inch phone that lasts two days on a single charge might be a good all rounder as a phone and for browsing etc and just use the laptops when needed.


It takes a particularly skilled buffoon to knacker an iPhone, even my luddite Husband has been unable to break his

And I'm not going to break the habit of the last 4 or 5 years and start listening to you now, am I? >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh I've broke two iPhones. I smashed the last one in early 2018 dropping it on a concrete floor. Being a 4s I got a replacement for twenty quid off eBay so no drama. I lost two nokias on lake Windermere in three days! 

Eurajohn that's a very kind offer. I may well take you up on that to try it. See if I can get away with android. We are away at the moment but just for another couple of weeks. Will pm you later cheers


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

neilmac said:


> Having moved away from Apple and then being disappointed with a Samsung I now have a Xiaomi
> 
> Excellent features including dual sim


I also had a Xiaomi (4x) and liked it but decided to move on when it started to run out of memory and speed. However, it's dual sim and if you use only a single sim you can fill the other slot with an SD card.

The Huawei Honor 8x I have now takes dual sim AND an SD card.

Barry, I think you'll be very lucky to find a smartphone that lasts 2 days - unless you keep it in the drawer.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Kaytutt said:


> It takes a particularly skilled buffoon to knacker an iPhone, even my luddite Husband has been unable to break his


My son who was 19 at the time dropped his iPhone down the side of the driver's car seat and then pushed the seat back hard on the runners so that he could look for it. It hadn't occurred to him that the phone might have been wedged between the seat and the runner when he pushed back! It was nearly split in two!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife regularly does that to umbrellas Peter.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just got back home today to find a Galaxy Note waiting for me so a big thanks to EuraJohn for that! All sorts of stuff with it and its massive!! nearly six inches I think, makes my 4s look like a postage stamp but for sure on this last trip I really could have done with it as the small smart phones just are not man enough or big enough to cope with the amount of data on modern websites. I never wanted a big phone but I think I can see the advantages now especially on a trip.

Looks like it will take me a good while to get to grips with it but ive been playing with it tonight and Im quite impressed so far.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I have just bought a note9 as I wanted a duel sim phone and I love the technology of these phones plus there are no pockets in a shroud. 
As it turns out I dont think I will need the duels sim capabillaty as the signal strength is a lot stronger on this phone than my Note5.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I recently bought a Huawei honor 8x n was a bit unsure that I could cope with the bigger size - I've been going bigger over the last 4 or 5 phones n thought I'd reached my limit with the Redmi 4x.

Nope, it's perfect, and I love the bigger size for better reading, bigger keyboard....


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I have to have the bigger screens or a magnifying glass and the reason I have the samsung notes is because of the attached pens....I have very big fingers.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive had a bit of a play around with it and it seems great but Android is a bit alien to me. All seems self explanatory. I cant for the life of me work out how to permanently resize the text on websites in google chrome though. There is supposed to be a menu option top right apparently but Im not seeing it. Im absolutely stacked out busy at the moment though until Tuesday but just keep picking it up now and again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Cog Settings, scroll to Personalize, scroll to Font Size.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I have finally gone "live" just now on my very kindly donated Galaxy phone. Ive not transferred the sim or contacts until just now until I was sure I was going to get away with it. Thats when the fun began of course. My phone contacts in my iPhone have been built up since the year dot. 730 of them. Ok some are defunct I guess but I noticed that the phone itself had somehow managed to download a list of contacts from God knows where but it looks like they are from my hosted exchange business email account which has never been merged with my iphone. What I discovered though is that they dont have phone numbers on them and are mainly just email addresses. Long story short I had to export the iPhone contacts to a Vfile but then you cant import them to my MS Outlook hosted exchange account you have to import them into Windows contacts and click ok for each one (thats 730) then export them to a CSV file, then you can import them into Outlook on my laptop which then has them in the hosted exchange cloud (365) which then merges with the phone!!! Feckin ell! Worra carry on!

Somehow though it seems to have worked although I suspect I have more contacts in the phone than before as there will be stuff on it now without telephone numbers but ill sort that out another day. The good thing is my contacts are all coming from the same place now. My hosted exchange account which is now synced with everything.

Did you follow all that? 

So far very pleasantly surprised. Email is great, browsing is fine now ive got Chrome how I want it. Ring tones are awful but there you go. Battery life seems good but I think I can probably dump one email account. I have it coming into the Android email and Outlook which I downloaded. 

I was going to use this to see if I liked Android and buy a new phone but to be honest I dont see any reason to. Its great!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If you remember Baz you 'sorted' my contacts list out from my phone that had come into contact with my PC via Bluetooth and added all my AOL PC contacts to my phone and as you say many e-mail addresses.
I found trawling through my PC contacts and removing many duplicates or old contacts considerably reduced the list. Only take time.!!!

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well they should be easy for me to control now Ray from my Outlook 2016 desktop app on the laptop.

One thing I am trying to suss oit is if wifi calling is possible on this phone. I've noticed to vodafone signal is just one bar in the house. It wasnt great on the old iPhone either and only time will tell if it's going to be OK but I can't find wifi calling on it. It's android 5 so maybe it's not there I dunno. Can I upgrade the OS or is that it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not managed or needed Wi-Fi calling as we have free house phone round the world.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The predictive text is driving me bonkers though. I cant spell as most of you know (I blame it on learning some 70s hipping experimental reading methods when I was 5, RTA or something) but its much worse than the Apple one. Maybe it will learn I dunno. I turned it off but then I remembered I actually need it because I am so terrible at spelling. Ill figure it out.

Might see about tackling music next. As long as I dont ever have to use iTunes again ill be a happy bunny. Please tell me you can just drag and drop MP3 files into a folder like you could in the good old days.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can have real problems with predictive text as when I try to send a message in French and don't check the words it gets sent as complete gobbledegook. 
It's OK for the majority in English though and my wifes whatsapping just gets better.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> The predictive text is driving me bonkers though. I cant spell as most of you know (I blame it on learning some 70s hipping experimental reading methods when I was 5, RTA or something) but its much worse than the Apple one. Maybe it will learn I dunno. I turned it off but then I remembered I actually need it because I am so terrible at spelling. Ill figure it out.
> 
> Might see about tackling music next. As long as I dont ever have to use iTunes again ill be a happy bunny. Please tell me you can just drag and drop MP3 files into a folder like you could in the good old days.


Yep you can just drop files as you like, I have lost count of the albums I have on my phone or should I say SD card.
Re the ring tones you can have what ever you like ,I have Raphael Ravenscrost's sax solo from Baker Street as mine.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I never knew what was wrong with "Ring Ring".
Bolero starts up in the shop and everyone reaches for their phone?

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Problem with ring ring is who's phone is ring ringing.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine GG.

There are too many sounds around especially on the TV now that sound like modern phone alerts. With my limited hearing it's confusing. 

Ray.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Did not read all the notes but I bought this phone for my daughter seems great for €180 free shipping from Amazon in Italy. I tend to buy the lesser know brands, people ask are they made in China - well yeah they all are. 

UMIDIGI F1, Android 9.0 Smartphone da 6.3" FHD+ 128GB ROM 4 GB RAM, Helio P60 AI, Batteria da 5150mAh, Dual SIM 4G VoLTE, Ricarica rapida da 18W, NFC,


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Music as suggested is indeed easy. I presume you can build up play lists etc. Just dragged a few files over for now.

I think this Android version is 5. Im guessing by Johns post above the latest version is 9. Not looked into upgrading yet but presumably there is a limit to what this Galaxy 3 can go to?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Re predictive text, you can long-press the prediction and select "don't predict this again '. Eventually whittles out the nonsense. I'm assuming you get 3 options above your keyboard?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Long press eh? I'm on it now so will give it a go. Yes I get the three options. Maybe it will learn. Not sure how the long press works. Just tried pressing on an incorrect woRd and highlighted but noting happens. Just now it tried to relace the word tried the first time and then I noticed it was an option below and now it's letting me type it. I swear like a trooper so it needs to learn all those next


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I use the SwiftKey keyboard n my auto-select is the middle of the 3 options. I think I've used someone else's phone where the default might be the left (or the right?!)

The reason I like SwiftKey is I can add 4barrow keys to the keyboard (last I looked - a long time ago - I couldn't find this on the Google keyboard) and those arrow keys make editing SO much easier on the small screen/keyboard.

You can see the arrow keys at the bottom of the screenshot.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

barryd said:


> Music as suggested is indeed easy. I presume you can build up play lists etc. Just dragged a few files over for now.
> 
> I think this Android version is 5. Im guessing by Johns post above the latest version is 9. Not looked into upgrading yet but presumably there is a limit to what this Galaxy 3 can go to?


Yes her phone is Android 9, now they are coming out with 10 and fairly soon there will be 5G service which is supposed to change the whole world of internet use. The main thing I notice with older versions of Android is that some newer apps won´t work on it. Otherwise why change unless you just like being on top of the latest technology for the fun of it. Guilty of that here.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Be nice if we could get more than one bar of 2G. Yes it's changed my life into more stress. I like tech but only when it works seamlessly and not when you spend more time trying to get the damn latest system to function.

What I hate is when something goes 'down' and you can't access something and you try investigating and change all your existing parameters only to find when it comes back you have buggered things up even more.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I hit my first snag this morning. I was sure when I hit the sleep button last night the phone was about 80% battery. Switched it on this morning and it came to life. Then ten minutes later I walked in and its as dead as a dodo. Nothing. Tried switching it on, removed the battery, put it back in, nothing. Tried charging it, nothing. Then whilst plugged in it suddenly came up with the battery indicator showing 0% but charging. Its now come back to life and is slowly charging.

So either the battery is knackered or maybe I didnt put it to sleep properly last night. I have both Outlook and the Android mail set up for push email so maybe thats sucking the battery overnight if its not asleep properly. Will charge it and see what happens.

Loads of batteries on Ebay for as low as a fiver though and its a dead easy replace but I suspect they will be crap. This could prove an issue with an older phone but unlike the iPhone its a two second job to replace a battery. 

Im not really interested in Apps. Just email, web browsing, contacts and phone calls so feel no need for the latest model.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Never seen a 'sleep' mode on my HTC. Only restart, airplane mode or Power off.
Where is sleep mode please? Mostly I put mine on charge last thing at night and it's ready anytime am.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just press the button on the right hand side once and its asleep. What exactly its doing in the background though I dont know if anything. Maybe its not asleep because I only have to press the home button to bring the screen back to life.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think as it's the same as mine just puts the screen to sleep and not the whole phone Baz.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I think so. Im still getting to grips with it. Battery seems ok now, ill start switching it off on a night. Will probably buy a spare battery though. They are cheap as chips on Ebay but its always a bit of a gamble with batteries for older devices on there.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I never put it to sleep but I do always just plug the charger in before bed.
The battery was a new, genuine one about 6 months before I stopped using it.

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> I never put it to sleep but I do always just plug the charger in before bed.
> The battery was a new, genuine one about 6 months before I stopped using it.
> 
> .


I think its fine John. I just must have done something odd with it last night. I think the flashing lights are to tell you there are notifications. It was green earlier now its blue, I pressed home to light up the screen and there is a notification from some internet news thing I never signed up to and its telling me I have five new emails. click at the bottom of them and tap clear then switch it off and the light stops flashing so thats what it must be.

Im getting there with it and Android. I think its great. Managed to get the hot spot working earlier and noticed it was 4g and a good speed. Amazing out here. My land line ADSL is only about 7mbps and Im getting 30 on the phone. Pity its not unlimited data as I Could go mad downloading stuff. Hopefully another trip soon so it will be ideal for that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I rarely leave apps open and running Baz. I might be a bit anal in closing anything not being used. At times I have Wotsapp, Skype, FB, mail as well as those news apps open all day the battery is low by early evening. 

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive turned off the notifications on the front screen this morning which I think are causing the flashing lights and ive turned off the push sync email which zaps battery so they say. no need for it really. Ill just check emails as and when. Love the flashlight. I use it for reading but its so bright it lights up the room. 

Cant believe how quick it is as well browsing etc. My old iPhone was hopeless in the end.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I know mine has a flashlight or torch as I came across it once. But now by the time I find it again it's daylight.
Mine came with an app called "News Republic" and keeps giving notifications on anything new. But it's world wide and probably too much although some fascinating and bizarre news items pop up. But I would like to limit it to 'The West' but it's world wide.

Google translate I use often but get annoyed it needs resetting to reverse the translate. You keep having to set the initial language and then the translated language. 
I'm sure there must be a translator that works both ways without resetting each time. 

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just as an aside Baz. I went into apps and disabled a dozen or so apps that came pre loaded with the phone like games, music and HTC rubbish. You can reload them again as and when you choose but they don't run and consume battery.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive not even started looking at the apps yet Ray but thanks for the tip. One thing that has just puzzled me this morning is answering a call! I just realised that since I put the sim in the other day nobody has called me then I get a call this morning and it wont answer. Keep bashing the green button to answer but it eventually cut off to answerphone. Calling back was no problem. So I googled about a bit but cannot find anything. Made a few test phone calls from my landline and same thing. Cant answer them. So I discovered there is a setting to answer calls with the home button so turned that on and it works but pressing the green phone to answer does not. I expect its a setting somewhere but not come across it yet.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think mine slides one way or another. Never can remember and just try everything as I don't get many calls. Mind I don't encourage calls to the mobile because of the signal and my ears.

Just tried it and I have 'answer' and 'decline' tabs along the bottom.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Ray is correct you need to touch and swipe the green button to answer call not just push it, pretty sure there are little chevrons showing which way.

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah, yes I saw the chevrons. I thought I had tried everything but maybe I didnt swipe from the button, just on the chevron. I had a call earlier and couldnt end it.  kept pressing the red phone. Ill have to wait for someone to call me now. Its just getting used to a new platform. So much for being in IT for over thirty years. 

Its quite useful to learn though because more and more clients (not that I have many now) are using Android.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I know mine has a flashlight or torch as I came across it once. But now by the time I find it again it's daylight.


You crack me up Ray!!!



raynipper said:


> Google translate I use often but get annoyed it needs resetting to reverse the translate. You keep having to set the initial language and then the translated language.
> I'm sure there must be a translator that works both ways without resetting each time.
> 
> Ray.


I have double arrows between the languages Ray. Tap on that and they reverse.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bugger me with a pineapple Jean. So it does.!!!!! So easy when you know how THANKS.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

morning all

ray,

what a phrase ( Bugger me with a pineapple ) not heard that 1 before

the wife wanted a new phone as we both have samsung galaxy ace 2 phones 
about 4 years ago i got 4 out of a bin and made 2 out of the 4

but she wanted a new phone mainly for the camera so we went out yesterday and got her a Samsung a10 seems a nice phone at 6.2" and has hopefully everything on it that she needs/wants



bary


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Bugger me with a pineapple Jean. So it does.!!!!! So easy when you know how THANKS.!!!!
> 
> Ray.


As an ex-teacher I love the light-bulb moment!!

Tho none of my pupils ever used quite that expression!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Battery life seems great now since I Started turning stuff off like push email.

However what is annoying is the notification flashing light (least I think thats what it is. Its blue at the moment)

When I kick it back into life there is now several notifications many of which seem to be from newspapers or other websites. Now I never subscribe to notifications unless its something I really want to see pop up on my PC so I need to figure out how to get shot of them. Its not a biggie as you just swipe down and tap clear. Just annoying. 

Had a couple of long support calls yesterday on speaker phone. Clear as a bell. Signal seems fine here as well which I Was worried about.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Bugger me with a pineapple Jean. So it does.!!!!! So easy when you know how THANKS.!!!!
> 
> Ray.


Sounds painful but each to their own Ray


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I figured out how to switch off the flashing notification light but more importantly I set up two playlists and imported 37 original songs and 110 covers I done myself! :headbang:

No need to load anyone elses music, I must have done all the good ones.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

barryd said:


> Well I figured out how to switch off the flashing notification light but more importantly I set up two playlists and imported 37 original songs and 110 covers I done myself! :headbang:
> 
> No need to load anyone elses music, I must have done all the good ones.


At least you'll never have to worry about the phone being stolen, they'll soon be sending it back once they get to the music :laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Where is the Dislick button on here?

Hmm. There isnt one. 

…………………./´¯/)
………………..,/¯../
………………./…./
…………./´¯/’…’/´¯¯`·¸
………./’/…/…./……./¨¯\
……..(‘(…´…´…. ¯~/’…’)
………\……………..’…../
……….”…\………. _.·´
…………\…………..(
…………..\………….\


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Barry, have you found the note taking facility via the "pen" useful?

.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> Barry, have you found the note taking facility via the "pen" useful?
> 
> .


Don't know about Barry but I love it and use it lot.:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Barry, have you found the note taking facility via the "pen" useful?
> 
> .


I have not even tried it.

Just have! Bloody hell! I forgot about the pen. Pulled it out and some options come up and I ended up drawing squiggly lines on the screen. Will have to investigate what that does.

As regards notes, I did spend an hour or so the other day trying to work out how to transfer notes off my iPhone to the Samsung but gave up. I got as far as transferring them to iCloud but it doesnt seem like there is a seemless way to get them on the Samsung. I have over 500 notes. most of them are just rubbish, hastily written drunken song lyrics or just notes made about jobs and stuff, none of it is important but I do like to make notes so any tips useful.

Still loving the phone though. Its brilliant.


----------

